# IFBB Pro Bodybuilder Guy Ducasse Sentenced to One Month Imprisonment



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

IFBB Pro Bodybuilder Guy Ducasse Sentenced to One Month Imprisonment by Millard Baker IFBB professional bodybuilder Guy Ducasse was sentenced to one month imprisonment and 400 hours community service after pleading guilty to steroid distribution. United States District Judge Claire Eagan emphatically rejected the prosecution???s argument that Ducasse was ???no different than any other drug [...]

*Read More...*


----------

